# Is my dove feeling frisky?



## chuparosa (Apr 27, 2012)

I've come home a few times to find one of my ringneck doves with her head down, butt up and cooing with her wings tight on the body but twitching, kinda like flickering. What is up with this odd behavior? Is my dove feeling frisky or is this just normal dove behavior? Maybe she is playing? The other dove is just ignoring her like nothing is going on.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL. DeeDee does that all the time. I'm new to doves (or birds in general), so I asked on the forum, and someone said that is male mating behavior and he's trying to attract a female.

What's hysterical is that DeeDee does this with this little mini-shopping cart where my husband keeps his sweet & low. He sticks his beak down into the sweet & low and his butt up in the air and just goes at it. It's sooooo funny!


----------



## chuparosa (Apr 27, 2012)

DeeDee's Mom said:


> LOL. DeeDee does that all the time. I'm new to doves (or birds in general), so I asked on the forum, and someone said that is male mating behavior and he's trying to attract a female.
> 
> What's hysterical is that DeeDee does this with this little mini-shopping cart where my husband keeps his sweet & low. He sticks his beak down into the sweet & low and his butt up in the air and just goes at it. It's sooooo funny!


Thanks so much DeeDee's Mom! DeeDee sounds like a very funny dove. My two foster doves are both females. I love watching them as they are quite interesting. The feather twitching is really bizarre! Thanks for the info!


----------

